# Question from a new guy



## rdbudd (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi, I'm Bob and I'm new to the forum (I found it looking on the web for some information and after browsing this site for a while I think this is the place where I might find what I'm looking for).
My question: I recently had a guy walk my woods and mark some trees that he was interested in. 20 black walnut, all at least 18" diameter and 8-10 foot logs and 12 Red Oak (veneer grade). He figured about 3,100 board feet. He quoted me a price of $4,000 (after his third for cutting, transporting,etc..). Does this sound about right? I'd almost hate to take down 32 trees for this amount. 

Thanks and I appreciate any advice - Bob


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Midwest prices are in that ballpark unfortunately for "stumpage" http://web.extension.uiuc.edu/forestry/blogs/eb94/ I don't know prices in your area. I personally would talk to a forester before doing any timber cutting--always, and get another price from a second logger.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What Daren said, plus I wouldn't sell them at all right now unless I was tight for cash and had not other way to raise it. 

In times like these it seems there will never be a market recovery but unless the world comes to an end, the lumber market will see some up movement again - even if it has to go lower before it starts. 

If you have a lot of timber, are retired or want to work some afternoons and weekends at your leisure, and you have some machinery already to move logs etc., you might consider setting up a band mill and milling the trees yourself. You will get a lot more for the rough cut lumber than stumpage. 

Even if you do nothing but sell enough to pay for your fuel etc. and sticker the rest after kiln drying (solar kilns are easy and economical) you can dead stack the KD wood in a barn and wait for lumber prices to come back in 5 + years. Sort of like a wooden IRA. :icon_cool:

Of course, if you don't have any equipment at all and had to start from scratch, you might want to just wait for stump prices to go up. Used mills are a dime a dozen right now but if you don't have a tractor etc. then you gotta figure how bad you want to turn your trees into money. If all you have is the trees you mentioned and no more timberland then obviously you want to forget my crazy idea. :stuart:

Welcome by the way.


----------



## rdbudd (Jan 28, 2010)

*Thanks!!*

Daren and TexasTimbers, thanks for advice. I think I'll just wait awhile and see what the market brings or maybe after syrup season I'll look into setting up a small mill. Thanks again, Bob


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like TT's idea. Have lots of trees damaged by last years ice storm and am still trying to get to them all. I am currently taking them to a local mill and then stacking the lumber in my barn. Market is almost nonexistant here. Ive been watching the ads and when I find that dozen I have a dime ready. Seriously the prices of mills are down just not enough around here. I think alot of my neighbors are doing the same thing. Eventually the market will rebound. Good Luck with your trees. Around here the loggers usually cut on halves.
David


----------

